# Headaches  from workout..



## nightster (Mar 14, 2014)

If had this happen a couple times before.. It happened again today..  At the end of my workout I finished up with some "diamond" push-ups. Near the end of my push-ups I started getting tight in my neck and started to feel a headache coming on... The last times it has happened was during  either the sitting bench press or chest flies.... Anyone else have this happen, and what do you do to get rid of it?


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 14, 2014)

Take some tylenol man.    Watch your form, maybe straining a bit on some movements.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 15, 2014)

After seeing your other post of all the OTC products u are on, too much stims might be giving a headache too....also check your bp.


----------



## vdrobnis (Mar 15, 2014)

It sounds like a tension headache.  You are straining too much and it could be due to improper form by lifting your shoulders. Focus more on your lats instead of your traps when performing a bench press.  To get rid of the headache do some shoulder shrugs and rolls with your hands stretched out and your thumbs pointing behind you.  Let me know if that helps.

- Vicki
@AVDFitness


----------



## nightster (Mar 15, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> After seeing your other post of all the OTC products u are on, too much stims might be giving a headache too....also check your bp.


Thanks,  I didn't even think of BP!!!


----------



## meat (Mar 15, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> After seeing your other post of all the OTC products u are on, too much stims might be giving a headache too....also check your bp.



Guarantee his bp is going too high. Agreed!


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 15, 2014)

I got bad headaches before from high bp. check that and try not using your pre workout sup for a few days and see if that's it


----------



## nightster (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks! I'll give it a shot!   Because I workout alone I have a universal machine. So my bench presses are seated as opposed to lying. I can see where I could be using more traps than lats.


----------



## nightster (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks! Itll suck not having the pre. But it sucks when I get the headaches so I guess it is what it is lol


----------



## nightster (Mar 15, 2014)

They are not consistant, but seems to be if Im going super heavy.. I can see where my form might go , and my bp raise.. Ill let you guys know how it goes in the futuer. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 15, 2014)

Make sure your breathing properly too. Valsalva maneuvers over and over could do it too.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 15, 2014)

...id take a break from the supplements youre taking.  Average is good idea to stop supplements for a month to clean yourself 

I usually said " use for 3 minths off for one"  when I was taking otc suppls


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 15, 2014)

One of three things....

Dehydrated
Blood pressure
You're gay

Im guessing its the last one.


----------



## nightster (Mar 15, 2014)

As much as it may dash you hopes, and dreams I'm not gay... Sorry bro.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 15, 2014)

I think big worm hit it. Make sure you are drinking plenty of water


----------



## italian1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd say dehydrated also. Happens to me


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 16, 2014)

I get them on heavy squat and DEADLIFTING days. 
It's prolly a combination of pre work out and stress.


----------



## Bravo187 (Mar 16, 2014)

I used to get bad headaches from straining too much and not controlling my breathes, plus I never drank enough water.


----------

